# Canadian Tire loses fight for CrappyTire.com



## Esdiel (Jan 19, 2021)

*Here's some more CT domain news in case you haven't had enough. *

*It's from 2001 but still interesting, and funny:*




> _Canadian Tire Corp. has lost its bid to wrest control of the "crappytire.com" Web site from a London, Ont. man._
> 
> _A Canadian abitrator appointed by the Geneva-based World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO) ruled that the retailer cannot claim the right to the expression._


...



> _In its original complaint to WIPO, Canadian Tire argued it is "colloquially referred to or known as Crappy Tire."_
> 
> _" The term Crappy Tire is a slang expression derived from the Canadian Tire trade marks [and is] frequently used by younger Canadian Tire customers," the company said. "In the vast majority of cases, the usage does not have a negative connotation but is an impertinent reference to a mass merchandiser."_
> 
> _"Since when is the world "Canadian" interchangeable with or similar to "crappy"," countered McFadden in his submission to WIPO._



https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/canadian-tire-loses-fight-for-www-crappytire-com-1.294510

https://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/decisions/html/2001/d2001-0383.html


----------



## Nafti (Jan 19, 2021)

Kind of surprised to see that it doesn’t resolve to anything. Not even a contact us or anything.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 19, 2021)

Canadian Tire owns the domain now, so is there a further story about CT buying it?

Registrant:
Name: DNSadmin CTC
Organization: Canadian Tire Corporation, Limited


----------



## Nafti (Jan 19, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Canadian Tire owns the domain now, so is there a further story about CT buying it?



You need to stop posting at the exact same time as me. If you recall, this happened at NP as well. This is getting ridiculous!!! :lol:


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 19, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Canadian Tire owns the domain now, so is there a further story about CT buying it?
> 
> Registrant:
> Name: DNSadmin CTC
> Organization: Canadian Tire Corporation, Limited



Nice catch. 

I haven't found any details but someone on this Wikipedia "talk page" says CT has owned it since June 2006: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Canadian_Tire

It's also a little strange that the respondent won the WIPO case in 2001 and yet whois shows it was last registered in Nov 2002... Looks like the guy let it drop (after winning?), someone else bought it, and then sold it to CT later (maybe in 2006, but I can't find any proof of that)?

Not sure what CT does/did to take so much heat but there's also a forum/website dedicated to making complaints against them: CanadianTireSucks.net


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 19, 2021)

Check out the Archive.org results - it looks like it was transferred all over the place, and CT was probably running after them, threatening lawsuits like the little bully that it is. 

The problem with CT is that they are independently owned and operated, so you get almost no consistency between stores, and if your local CT is owned by a jerk, you will get treated like you're dealing with a jerk, especially in the more rural areas where there is less competition.

Plus, they sell a LOT of absolute China-Crap TM, and at times, can have very dodgy return policies.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 19, 2021)

They have VERY dodgy return policies. I always check before I buy anything from them. Sad but true


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 19, 2021)

I found this list of domains owned by Canadian Tire and thought you guys might be interested in having a peek. I found it in a post made on CanadianTireSucks.net, but it was published in 2008 so CT likely dropped some and certainly bought more since then (like triangle.ca/com etc etc). 

Again, keep in mind this list was put together in 2008 and they currently own a lot more, especially after buying-up several big companies/brands over the years: 

crappytire.com
crappytire.net
crappytire.org
canadianfattire.com
canadiantiresucks.com
canadiantiresucks.org

226234268473.com
assurancescanadiantire.com
assurancescanadiantire.net
assurancescanadiantire.org
autogalaxy.com
bidrap.com
canadiantire.com
canadian-tire.com
canadiantire.org
canadiantire092.com
canadiantireadventures.com
canadiantirecorp.com
canadiantirecorp.net
canadiantirecorp.org
canadiantirecredit.com
canadiantirecredit.net
canadiantirecredit.org
canadiantired.com
canadiantiree-flyer.com
canadiantirefinancialservices.com
canadiantirefinancialservices.net
canadiantirefinancialservices.org
canadiantirefoundation.com
canadiantirefoundation.net
canadiantirefoundation.org
canadiantirefs.com
canadiantirefs.net
canadiantirefs.org
canadiantireinsurance.com
canadiantireinsurance.net
canadiantireinsurance.org
canadiantireonline.com
canadiantirerealestate.com
canadiantires.com
canadiantirestore.com
canadiantirestore.net
canadiantirestore.org
canadiantirestores.com
cantire.com
cantire.net
cantire.org
cantire360.com
cantirefinancialservices.com
cantirefinancialservices.net
cantirefinancialservices.org
cantirefs.com
cantirefs.net
cantirefs.org
cantireonline.com
cantires159.com
cdntire185.com
cdntiregfw.com
certifiedbrakes.com
cheapmachine.com
ctal.com
ctal.net
ctal.org
ctalb2b.com
ctalb2bp.com
ctalebpp.com
ctc326.com
ctc416.com
ctc646.com
ctc-elearning.com
ctcpartner.com
ctcshoppersworld.com
ctctwn.com
ctfs.com
ctire.com
ctrel.com
ecanadiantire.com
ecantire.com
e-cantire.com
eflyer.com
evolutionsnowboards.com
fondationcanadiantire.com
garden-club.com
garrisonsafety.com
icanadiantire.com
icanadiantire.net
icanadiantire.org
icanelearn.com
mastercraft.org
mastercrafttools.com
motomaster.com
motomaster.net motomaster.org
mylaughingplace.com
northernescapeproducts.com
noworganized.com
paintcolours.com
partsource.org
partsourcestores.com
pdgedispatch.com
personalassist.org
picz4you.com
servicesfinancierscanadiantire.com
servicesfinancierscanadiantire.net
servicesfinancierscanadiantire.org
servicesfinancierscantire.com
servicesfinancierscantire.net
servicesfinancierscantire.org
sfcanadiantire.com
sfcanadiantire.net
sfcanadiantire.org
sfcantire.com
sfcantire.net
sfcantire.org
yardworks.com


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 19, 2021)

Can anyone figure out why CT previously owned this one:  *226234268473.com* ?



Click



No googling allowed!!!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 19, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Can anyone figure out why CT previously owned this one:  *226234268473.com* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, you are supposed to give the answer in the spoiler!!!!

 *ROFL*


----------



## Spex (Jan 19, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Can anyone figure out why CT previously owned this one:  *226234268473.com* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'canadian tire' spelled out with telephone keys?


----------



## jaydub__ (Jan 20, 2021)

Nailed it *THUMBSUP* ...good one



			
				Spex said:
			
		

> 'canadian tire' spelled out with telephone keys?


----------



## Spex (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah that was a weird one for CT to register/acquire. Because telephone keys have more than 1 letter assigned to them so, in theory, that string can spell lots of other things too


----------

